# المزامير



## REDEMPTION (26 مايو 2007)

المزامير
*+*
سلام ونعمه 
*المزامير كلها .. رائعه .. أتمنى تعجبكم* 
و نشكر الاخ الحبيب *الاستاذ إدوار* على محبته و تعبه فى إرسالهم لى عن طريق البريد الالكترونى
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/1-mazmor(1-9).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/2-mazmor(10-17).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/3-mazmor(18-21).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/4-mazmor(22-29).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/5-mazmor(30-34).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/6-mazmor(35-39).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/7-mazmor(40-45).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/8-mazmor(46-51).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/9-mazmor(52-58).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/10-mazmor(59-66).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/11-mazmor(67-70).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/12-mazmor(71-76).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/13-mazmor(77-79).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/14-mazmor(80-87).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/15-mazmor(88-91).m3.mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/16-mazmor(92-100).m3.mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/17-mazmor(101-104).m3.mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/18-mazmor(105-108).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/19-mazmor(109-118).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/20-mazmor(119).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/21-mazmor(120-136).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/22-mazmor(137-143).mp3
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/naghamat/mazameer/23-mazmor(1144-150).mp3


*والانجيل المسموع بواسطة نائب المشرف العام : ميرنا*

*الانجيل المسموع *
*د. عادل نصحى *​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*الراجل ده بحب صوته اوى حتى فى الانجيل المسموع*​


----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

ميرسى اوى على المزامير يا طارق طول عمرك متميز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيك كل بركة ونعمه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا
الموضوع ده  بركة كبييييرة جدا
وميرسى جدا على سهولة التحميل​*


----------



## ماهر كامل (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

بســــــــــــــــــــــــم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين


السلام والنعمه على كل عاملين ومشتركين واعضاء الموقع بارك الله فيكم على كل تعبكم فى الموقع للتغير  او بدون تجديد للموقع يكفى تعبكم لاجل راحه اعضاء الموقع  

ولكم منى التحيه والصلاه انا الخاطى الى الرب يكون معكم جميعا

وارجو ان تصلو من اجلى ومن اجل اولادى  فى امتحانتهم لكم منى جزيل الشــــــــــكر

ماهر كامل


----------



## ماهر كامل (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

:new4:ايو يا حبيبى لك منى صلاوتىاليوم من اجللك وربنا يوفقك فى امتحانك يا رب بالنجاح والتفوق


ماهر كامل


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*+*

سلام ونعمة ..

الاحباء ..

أشكركم جميعا على كلماتكم الرقيقة .. و اشكر بالخصوص حبيبى جورج .. و اقوله وحشتنا كتير  .. و ربنا معاك فى الامتحانات .. و فى حياتك كلها..

*و اهدى اليكم ايها الاحباء .. المزامير .. لكن بموسيقى كلاسيك جميله جداً  *

 ;المزامير (اصحاح 1 الى اصحاح 9)المزامير (اصحاح 10 الى اصحاح 17)المزامير (اصحاح 18 الى اصحاح 21)المزامير (اصحاح 22 الى اصحاح 29)المزامير (اصحاح 30 الى اصحاح 34)المزامير (اصحاح 35 الى اصحاح 39)المزامير (اصحاح 40 الى اصحاح 45)المزامير (اصحاح 46 الى اصحاح 51)المزامير (اصحاح 52 الى اصحاح 58)المزامير (اصحاح 59 الى اصحاح 66)المزامير (اصحاح 67 الى اصحاح 70)المزامير (اصحاح 71 الى اصحاح 76)المزامير (اصحاح 77 الى اصحاح 79)المزامير (اصحاح 80 الى اصحاح 87)المزامير (اصحاح 88 الى اصحاح 91)المزامير (اصحاح 92 الى اصحاح 100)المزامير (اصحاح 101 الى اصحاح 104)المزامير (اصحاح 105 الى اصحاح 108)المزامير (اصحاح 109 الى اصحاح 118)المزامير (اصحاح 119 )المزامير (اصحاح 120 الى اصحاح 136)المزامير (اصحاح 137 الى اصحاح 143)المزامير (اصحاح 144 الى اصحاح 151)
تحياتى .. 

و صلواتكم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*يااااااه ياراجل ده انا كان نفسى فى المزامير المسموعه ووالدتى كمان بجد انت فرحتنى جدا جدا ميرسى كتيييير ياطارق ومش عارف اشكرك ازاى بامانه .*


----------



## cobcob (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*شكرا جدا جدا جدا
المزامير دى جميلة أوى​*


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

شكرا على تعب محبتك الموضوع حميل يستاهل يتثبت


----------



## ero (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

بجد شكراااااااااااااااا انا بحب المزامير جدا و ماكنتش عارفة احفظها بس كده سهلة للحفظ شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## dodohany (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

مجهود هايل وممتاز
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## doon (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

begad  shokran el mawdo3  7elw


----------



## kmmmoo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## بولس عطيه (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

الرب يبارك حياتكم لانكم بتقومو باسعاد الجميع


----------



## مارك ملاك (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

:yaka:انت احسن راجا علشان جبتلنا احسن حاجة فى الدنيا (المزامير) احفظ المزامير تحفظك


----------



## shadyos (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kmmmoo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

ميرسي كتير للمشاركات الرائعة في المنتدي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## سامحنى يا فادى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

المسيح يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ramez_z (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

احفظ المزامير تحفظك   بجد مرسى ليك خالص وربنا يباركك        

            وجااااااااااااااااااااااارى    التحميل


----------



## ramez_z (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

:018a1d~146:  بجد مرسى خالص ليك :36_3_21:


----------



## rammrommm (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*الف شكر على المجهود​*


----------



## remonmoro (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*ميــــرســـــــي جدا  redemption 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وديما خادم امين للمنتدي 
المزامير دي كنت بدور عليها ونفسي الاقي الانجيل بصوت الدكتور عادل نصحي - ارجو الافادة 
سلام الرب يسوع يكون معاك*


----------



## maikaelsameh (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

ربنا يعوضك مرس جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا 
                                                                             :t16:مايكل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

ميرسى جدآ جدآ

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

بجد بجد اشي حلووو
الرب يباركك اخي ...


----------



## sabahj (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

شكرا على مجهودكم الكبير وتمنياتي لكم بدوام الصحة والعافية والامان والرب يحفظكم


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى خالص على المزامير وربنا يباركك ويكثر خدمتك*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك حقيقى جميلة جدااااااااااا ولك منى كل التحيات شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الرفيق الراجى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

لا تكفى كلمات الشكر لما تقدمة لنا يا عزيزى / اللة يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مسعد خليل (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

بصراحة انا حملت المزامير بالخلفية الموسيقية *روعة  روعة  روعة  شكراااااااااااا ليك*


----------



## rammrommm (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

*THANKS A LOT​*


----------



## christo (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المزامير*

احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

شكرا ليك جداااا ولتعبك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## king (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

حاجة جميلة اوىىىىىىى صلى من اجلى


----------



## bebo jo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

ياناس انا عايز حد يساعدنى ازى ادخل على الدردشه المسيحيه


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*



bebo jo قال:


> ياناس انا عايز حد يساعدنى ازى ادخل على الدردشه المسيحيه



اهلا بيك معانا يا بيبو
هاتقدر تدخل على الدردشة باذن ربنا لما تبقى عضو مبارك معانا يعنى همتك معانا فى المشاركات ..واهلا بيك مرة تانية نورتنا​


----------



## ميشيل كامل فهمى (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

اخوتى الاحباء نفسى اسمع المزامير بالهجه الصعيدى الدارجة وشكرا


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

الرب يباركك مشكوووووووووووووووووور  وجارى التحميل


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

الرب يباركك مشكووووووووووووووور ؤجارى التحميل


----------



## كرم بخيت (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

شكرا


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسعد سامح (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

سلام ونعمة / المزامير جميلة اوى اوى / ربنا معاكم


----------



## اسعد سامح (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

سلام ونعمة / ياريت يكون عندكم صور للبابا كيرلس تنفع توضع على التسك توب / الرب معكم


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

مرسى  اوى  اوى


----------



## سميرفكرى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

الرب معاكم


----------



## اسعد سامح (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

سلام ونعمة وياريت المزامير المرتلة بصوت ابراهيم عياد والرب معاكم


----------



## سميرفكرى (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

اشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## يوستين21 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

*المسيح يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## rroro2222 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

شكرا على المزامير الجميله وديما فى جديد 
     وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## emelio (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

god has called us to live in peace


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

مرسى  اوى  اوى   على  تعبك


----------



## emelio (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

نعمة لكم وسلام من الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح
                                                                 (1كو 1:3)


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

مرسى  اوى  على  تعبك


----------



## رامز عاطف (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

:new5::new5:شكراااا بجد على تعب محبتك    :new5::new5:


----------



## elven (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## العجايبى محبوب (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

اجمل التهانى بعيد قيامة الفادى لكل من يحمل اسمه وشكرا لتعب محبتكم على هذه المزامير


----------



## marco_koko_201 (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون. (أع 2 : 47 )


----------



## hanynae (20 مايو 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
Name of the Father, Son and Holy Spirit, one God and Secretary
thanks soooooooooooooooo much


----------



## kmmmoo (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## george george (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المزامير الجميله ياريت لو الانجيل كامل بصوت الكتور عادل نصحي وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## george george (7 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت الرد ان كنت هاتقدر تنزل الكتاب المقدس كله وربنا يكافى كل من يتعب في كرمه


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المزامير*




george george قال:


> ياريت الرد ان كنت هاتقدر تنزل الكتاب المقدس كله وربنا يكافى كل من يتعب في كرمه


 



*+*



اشكركم جميعاً يا احبه على مشاركاتكم و الحقيقة انا ما رفعتش اى حاجه .. المزامير وصلتنى عن طريق صديق عزيز ليا على الاميل فأخدت الروابط ووضعتها زى ما هى 



ان كان هناك من يستحق التعب فهو صديقى الذى ارسلهم .. و الموقع الذي رفعهم 


الكل يعمل لمجد إسم المسيح الذي يشرق فى كل بقاع الارض .



فمسيحنا قوي و حنون عادل و رحوم .. هو الذي غرس بداخلنا هذه المشاعر و الاحاسيس ، فتجد أن الشاب او الفتاة المسيحية يحملون قلب مفعم بالحب و الطيبة .. و أيضاً الشجاعة و الذكاء فلا يخدعنا أحد .. لاننا به نحيا و نوجد .. فإن كان الانسان العادي يحيا بروحه و بنسمة القدير .. فما بالكم يا احبه بمن يحيا بالقدير ذاته ؟


و الى اخى الذى طلب الكتاب المقدس بصوت الدكتور عادل نصحي ، سأحاول أن أبحث عنه و اجده ان اراد المسيح تبارك إسمه .. و إن وجده أي من الاخوة فليتفضل و يضع لنا رابطه


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير*

الانجيل المسموع 
د. عادل نصحى ​


----------



## انطونيوس2 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ترانيم جميله جدا وبتتحمل بسرعه شكرا جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وسلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## m3a.allah (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بركة العذراء مريم تكون معكم امين

انا اسفة يا جماعة بس بجد مش عارفة احمل المزامير وانا مشتاقة اسمعها اوى 
اتمنى لو حد يساعدنى يتأكد من الروابط او يرفعهم على موقع رفع تانى 

وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## ana_more (30 سبتمبر 2008)

المزامير تحميلها مش شغال ارجو رفعها مرة تانية 
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك على المزامير المسموعه
وبجد صوت الى قال المزامير ديه جميل اوى
شكراا ليك تانى


----------



## janbabajan (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## mag5699 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب لا بنسى تعب المحبه


----------



## bilseka (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر وربنا يعوضك على تعب محبتك


----------



## muheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المزامير


----------



## pop201 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ياطارق ربنا معاك


----------



## ayman bekheet (23 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا انى فى حاجه حلوه قوى ذى كده بجد تبقى معانا فى شغلنا وحياتنا الى كلها تعب الراجل ده ربنا يباركه


----------



## فيدو ديدو (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك الرب يحميك


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## abn_Jesus (12 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يعوض خير  ويعوض تعب محبتك  +++*


----------



## lion 98 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي المزامير الرائعة والله يعوض تعب محبتكم ( يس أنا كان لي طلب أرجوا ارسال المزمورين اللي يشبه بعضهم في المزامير الآولي وشكرا ليكم )​


----------



## علي مزيكا (27 يناير 2009)

ميررررررررررررررررررررسي
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا قوووووووووي


----------



## wawa_smsm (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل ده

بجد حاجه جميله المزامير المسموعه دى, الواحد يقدر يسمعها فى أى مكان حتى وهو مسافر

ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## jonaline (13 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارك واضع هذه المزامير ويبارك فى معلمنا ابراهيم عياد


----------



## jojo_koki (26 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## monygirl (27 فبراير 2009)

_ياةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة_
_انا كان نفسى فيها من زمان اوى_

_ميرسى جدا _​


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (2 مارس 2009)

الموضوع ده اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك المنتدي

وشكرا


----------



## mazmor.com (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*
*الإله الواحد آمين*​ 


*مزامير ابينا داؤد النبى من المزمور 1 الى 150 بروابط مزمور المباشره*​ 
*جميله جداً جداً جداً*​ 

*ومعاها موسيقى جميله جداً*​ 
*المزمور 1 الى 9*
*المزمور 10 الى 17*
*المزمور 18 الى 21*
*المزمور 22 الى 29*
*المزمور 30 الى 34*
*المزمور 35 الى 39*
*المزمور 40 الى 45*
*المزمور 46 الى 51*
*المزمور 52 الى 58*
*المزمور 59 الى 66*
*المزمور 67 الى 70*
*المزمور 71 الى 76*
*المزمور 77 الى 79*
*المزمور 80 الى 87*
*المزمور 88 الى 91*
*المزمور 92 الى 100*
*المزمور 101 الى 104*
*المزمور 105 الى 108*
*المزمور 109 الى 118*
*المزمور 119*
*المزمور 120 الى 136*
*المزمور 137 الى 143*
*المزمور 144 الى 150*​ 
*




*​ 
*من أقوال البابا شنوده*
*(ليس القوي من يهزم عدوه وإنما القوي من يريحه)*​


----------



## raoufebotross (19 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

